# MK3 IC setups



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

Show me what you have. and tell me the size of the core/core and endtanks please.
im trying to do an IC setup that will nicely fit behind the bumper for more of a sleeper effect. 
Thanks


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*

I have a few links that you may find handy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3123929
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3127442
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134189
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3146572
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1354012
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2910628
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2742427
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3003814
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2957915


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (doobsta)*

thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*

be good for others to chime in...but those were decent enough to bookmark to give you some ideas to start with!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (doobsta)*

im buying Sethswa's kit.
i bought his turbo kit, why not get his IC setup too.








almost 300hp here i come.
anyone have a trans laying around for me??


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
anyone have a trans laying around for me??









make that two...or i'll take just a LSD


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (crazysccrmd)*

just bought this kit.
















i wonder if i can keep my stock battery location with this kit or if i'll have to get creative.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*









with maybe 2.5 feet of total boost tubes


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_just bought this kit.
















i wonder if i can keep my stock battery location with this kit or if i'll have to get creative.

Sethwas IC set up is nice..you will defintly have a nice cool charge..but im almost postive you will have to relocate your battery or buy a small lightweight battery...either way nice buy!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (Vdubsolo)*

maybe an optima mounted sideways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_maybe an optima mounted sideways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dunno i have one and its kinda large..Its also in my trunk








Running the battery to the trurnk isnt hard..if it comes down to it..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I dunno i have one and its kinda large..Its also in my trunk








Running the battery to the trurnk isnt hard..if it comes down to it..

i put my babies stroller in there though. not gonna happen with a battery back there.
so, i need to get the compressor pipe reworked or figure out a battery that will work up front.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i put my babies stroller in there though. not gonna happen with a battery back there.
so, i need to get the compressor pipe reworked or figure out a battery that will work up front.

i rock one of these.








it is 3" x 7.1" x 5.8", 14.5 lbs, 480 CCA 
and can be mounted any which way


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (vr6freak)*

yea rock the mini battery..that should work no prob with the intercooler piping you bought..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (Vdubsolo)*

for how much it would cost for the mini battery, i could just have the charge pipe rebent to go around the battery. LOL
im not super concerned w/ ultimate handling at the moment.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (jhayesvw)*

the mini batteries are ok, but don't hold a charge well. if you do get one, get the Deka, as opposed to the braille. they braille's are the same thing, for WAY more money. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 IC setups (mikemcnair)*

IC setup should be here tomorrow. 
i think i'll install it this weekend if i can get my turbo housing changed a bit OR find a 90 degree elbow that goes from the turbo to 2.5" ID piping.
havent found one yet.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Well if you really need one you could check here.
http://vertexnow.com/Verocious...Bends
Not cheap, but I have dealt with them a couple times and they had pretty good service.
here is a cheaper source, but I have no experiences with them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I am not sure if you can do it with 2.5" piping or not, but I had 2.25" piping that would go around the battery and into the fender.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

ive decided to just have the compressor housing cut and welded again. it just seems easier than HOPEFULLY finding the right coupling.
talked to the shipper Seth, will be here tomorrow. so, if i can get our local welder to do my housing, i'll be 10 PSI and IC by the end of the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

whats wrong with seths coupler for the turbo to hotside ic pipe?
and what size do you need?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

i would never take this route myself but I am all for diversity.....let us know how it works out...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*

seth had the compressor housing cut and rewelded toward the driver side.
when i bought his turbo kit, i had it cut and rewelded straight forward.
now, funny as it is. i bought his IC setup and need to get the compressor housing cut and rewelded toward the driver side again. LOL
seth used a straight coupler. and i will too. im just putting it exactly like he had it.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

yea thats your best bet..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

well. 
i tried to start the IC install today. 
took the bumper off, marked the rebar for trimming,
took the rebar off. 
cut it up. 
all was going well, until i tried to see how the bumper would need to be trimmed.
basically i need to remove the entire lower section of the bumper, just like seth had it if i want to install this kit as is.
the pipes are bent and routed as such that it needs to sit much lower than i want it to. 
so, i think that im going to bring it to the local turbo fab shop and see what they can do with it.
i'll keep you guys posted.
oh and my radiator will not move even 1/2 inch from where it is. i removed all 4 bolts holding it and it would not move more than 1cm. that will not give me clearance to mount a 3" thick core without seriously hacking the bumper up. if i get time, i'll do a MS paint of what i mean.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

If i were you id gut the whole inside of the bumper..you cant tell from looking at it..besides the fact the lower slats will be gone..On a plus side air will flow better..this will not solve your issue with cutting the bottom like seth's I also am not to fond of that..
You should try raising the core..try cutting the rebar up top more and mounting the core so you do not have to cut the bottom of the bumper off if possible
the piping will need to be modified if you do this but i think its your best bet..not much piping will need to be removed..
also maybe you can get another front bumper..trim it to fit the core as it fits now and just give it a shot..it might grow on you..
I mean you knew it was going to fit like this when you bought it..before you pay a shop more to make it fit rite..maybe you should consider selling it..and just making your own kit,or have a shop do it if you cant deal with the hacked up bumper. It will cost you less in the long run. Theres alot of possibilties to choose from..I say u get a spare bumper and cut it up and let it grow on you..trust me when u feel how much more efficent you intercooler is you wont give a damn







Hope mounting the core higher and slightly modding the pipes works for you..Id hate to hear you had to spend sevral hundred more dollars







..I bet you will be able to get away with my 1st suggestion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

if you have access to a welder, scrap the bottom radiator support and weld in 2 brackets for either side of the bottom of the radiator 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3127442
You will have alot more clearance.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_if you have access to a welder, scrap the bottom radiator support and weld in 2 brackets for either side of the bottom of the radiator 
You will have alot more clearance.

i have no access to a welder.
i also have an odd car.
when i bought my car 3 years ago. it was a 2.0 litre. after 2 months i couldnt take the 2.0 anymore and bought a vr6 from a passat and swapped it in.
yada yada. 
well, i still use the 2.0 litre A/C lines and power steering lines. i think that they may be interfeering with my ability to move the radiator back. i will be looking into getting some vr6 lines ASAP. it sucks because i had my A/C charged yesterday!!!
i really want to keep this core and cold side piping. 
but i would like to have the hot side piping reworked to go AROUND the battery. so, either way, i think it will be necessary to have the local turbo guru take it in for a few days.
this will be the first thing that anyone else has done to my car. its kinda odd. i do EVERYTHING myself (except A/C charging and alignments LOL).
i messed around with this IC setup for over 4 hours today.
i will mount the core higher than seth had it. that is what is giving me the problem. i could easily mount it just like he had it right now. it woudl take me maybe 2 hours tops. however, i would like a bit more clean approach.
i do not mind cutting the slats out of the bumper. however, i do not want to cut the bottom (where the vr chin spoiler attaches) out.
i think that the endtanks may need to be modified to put the inlet and outlets at the bottom side of the endtanks. 
i know the piping will need to be modified. 
if anyone has the A/C lines i need. i'd love to get them to see if they'll make this any better. that goes for the power steering lines too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh. the core i have is 25" X 6.5" X 3" without endtanks


_Modified by jhayesvw at 10:09 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

It really seems like you should have had your local turbo guru help just make a fmic set up from scratch..material would have costed you no more than 400 tops ( ebay staus )..plus how ever much to fit and weld the piping for you..Id seriously consider selling the set up and buying a core that will fit your set up better..and the the piping to fit your car aswell..its a pain but i seems like it might be the way to go..Im sure you can sell that intercooler kit for what you got for it..as its a badass set up and someone with a stage 1 kinetic kit needs an fmic..What do you think ..i know its a hastle but you will save your self a few hundred bucks..i dont know if its worth it to you or not..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:37 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

after talking to vdubsolo and bora rkt and my local turbo'd buddies 
we all pretty much agree that i need to get new endtanks on the spearco core.
that'll solve my issues.
i'll keep you guys posted. hopefull this will get done this week.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

slightly modified Mk4 1.8t ATP FMIC


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

is the a/c condensor still in there?
did hte radiator get moved back?
there is less room w/ a vr6


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_is the a/c condensor still in there?
did hte radiator get moved back?
there is less room w/ a vr6









IIRC thats a factory non AC Mk3 Golf.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

looks like they cut and rewelded the radiator support too.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Correct, this was so that the radiator did not have to move much if any back towards the motor.
The car is user evolvevw's


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

im running an ebay 27x12x3. I made a bracket to push the radiator back on the passenger side. Redid the P/S hose. NO CUTING OF THE BUMPER. only cutting was to cut the support for the p/s line.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Weak VR)*

very nice Weakvr!!!
my only concern is that your car has NO A/C condensor.
so that will take 3/4 of an inch out of my room.
it appears that i will have to trim bumper slats no matter what if i want to keep my A/C and not have to weld.
what did you do to modify your P/S line??


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_very nice Weakvr!!!
my only concern is that your car has NO A/C condensor.
so that will take 3/4 of an inch out of my room.
it appears that i will have to trim bumper slats no matter what if i want to keep my A/C and not have to weld.
what did you do to modify your P/S line??

yeah i dont have a/c.. the car didnt have it when i got it anyways..
well, i got rid of that hard pipe/line if u wanna call it that and replaced it with a heater hose type hose. its double reinforced. When it comes to putting an ic on the front of a mk3..its a pita. ur gonna have to get a 2 inch core or sumthing. and not many good i/cs can support alot of hp with a 2 inch core..thats why mine is so big


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Weak VR)*

yeah. 
with talking to many people on here that i consider much more knowledgable than myself (vdubsolo, mikemcnair, you, bora rkt, etc etc) I have come to the realization that i will need to cut my bumper.
somehow there is a guy in the mk3 forum who claims to have a 3" thick core and not have cut any of his bumper. 
the screen name is *thewhitsnpt* but i think his car may be a 2.0. im not sure if the vr6 is going to limit that room.
i was going to build small straight brackets that move my radiator and condensor back about 1" to limit the bumper cutting. but it seems that i cant move it at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

From racetep.com spearco intercooler with endtanks. Its dimension are confusing though. the core is 10"tall and 18.5 wide. only 2.25" thick though.
2.25"Dx10"Wx18.5"H 485hp 695cfm 2-228 $535.55


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice core, but mine is 
25x6.5x3 spearco. 
i already own it and dont mind cutting the slats out of the bumper. i'll just mist it black and call it a day. LOL 
hopefully the new endtanks will be done today.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ok. 
i got the Intercooler back. i had the brackets moved and the inlet, outlets moved. basically the guy reworked the endtanks.
here is how it looks now.
































the inlets were centered in the endtanks before making mounting it without MAJOR cutting of the lower section of the bumper impossible. 
should fit like a charm now. 
unfortunately its 113 degrees out and my garage is not air conditioned. i'll wait til saturday to install it.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Welds look really clean..how much did all that wind up costing?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Welds look really clean..how much did all that wind up costing?

$60. not too bad i guess. if it makes my ic setup fit correctly without messing with the piping too badly, its worth it.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

hacked up the bumper today.
and i mean HACKED. its totally gutted. nothing left. LOL
im not ready to be finished just yet.
but, it looks pretty good. i just need to work a little bit more on it.










_Modified by jhayesvw at 10:24 PM 7-5-2007_


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Weak VR)*


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Doolie)*

the piping wont play nicely now. the IC in kinda in. as you can see in the pics, but its so thick that it presses against the vertical bars on each side of the center opening. damn euro bumper
this makes the bumper not go on nearly straight enough.
i think i need a US bumper or a thinner core.








im putting the kit up for sale.
check the FI classifieds










_Modified by jhayesvw at 1:04 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

OK.
UPDATE
so, i won an auction on EBAY today (my first ebay purchase ever). i got a 28x7x2.5 bar and plate IC from Just intercoolers which is owned by CX racing.
it was $99.00 shipped. so, as soon as that shows up (hopefully next week or early the week after,i'll put it on.
its the same size as soccergk and jetta98k2 run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_OK.
UPDATE
so, i won an auction on EBAY today (my first ebay purchase ever). i got a 28x7x2.5 bar and plate IC from Just intercoolers which is owned by CX racing.
it was $99.00 shipped. so, as soon as that shows up (hopefully next week or early the week after,i'll put it on.
its the same size as soccergk and jetta98k2 run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is a heck of an idea.................


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

bought the same one as well, ive seen how well the core size works on the mk3 setups with out making the bumper stick out


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (98vr65202)*

Heres a Just-Intercoolers 29X9X3


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Heres a Just-Intercoolers 29X9X3









nice.
i have my a/c still and euro bumpers. so i got a smaller size. 28x7x2.5. im really excited to get it here.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

















my set up.. . painted the bumper today. . time to color sand fun stuff


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

what kind of bumper is that?
where did the fog slats go?
lol...


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_what kind of bumper is that?
where did the fog slats go?
lol...

custom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_
custom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Dope man..looks like it came out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Dope man..looks like it came out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 thanks i post pic of the fogs in and fresh paint. . .


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

looks like my intercooler will ship today.
so, that means i should have it by monday at the latest.
so,i'll be intercooled next week.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

^ i hear ya on that


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (98vr65202)*

monday the IC will be here. 
pics to come.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

IC showed up today.
it looks like i should be able to get it into the car and piped tomorrow. 
wish me luck.
after that. 9psi or more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is the new IC










_Modified by jhayesvw at 7:53 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

^^^ Excellent! I'm extremely interested in seeing how this plays out since I just ordered my piping on Sunday and will be ordering my IC this week probably from the same company. If you have time could you take a few pics during mock-up? I'd like to see how that IC fits inside your bumper (even though it's euro). 
Thanks.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*

unfortunately i will have NO pics
i dropped the car off at the local turbo guru.
he is repiping the hot side and installing it since i have no 
way to weld.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_unfortunately i will have NO pics
i dropped the car off at the local turbo guru.
he is repiping the hot side and installing it since i have no 
way to weld.

All I can say is, you got patience bro........I checked the date on the original post and you been fiddlin' with this thing for almost 2 months.
Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Thats the same IC I got on my 2.0t . Works great along with alum. piping kit from the same co. Pushing 14psi. right now. Probably going to 20 once I get an aux fuel pump.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Says mine will be here tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i cant wait to get it on


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (98vr65202)*

ok.
its ON!!!
im very happy with the quality of the intercooler and the piping that i had made
i am a little unhappy with the way the intercooler was placed. 
its just really hard to fit it with the euro bumper.
but 9 psi is awesome!!! its so damn fast now that i cant believe you guys run more!!!



_Modified by jhayesvw at 6:02 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Definitely post some pics. I have the same intercooler and hopefully will be tackling that project soon.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

god i love when fed ex arrives


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re:*

heres mine, moved the rad back about 2 inches, minimal rebar cutting, some minor bumper trimming etc


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bikerbill2021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bikerbill2021* »_heres mine, moved the rad back about 2 inches, minimal rebar cutting, some minor bumper trimming etc

What are the specs on your setup? Looks great.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (magz0r)*

ok. the Intercooler is mounted as far into the bumper as possible without moving the radiator back.
i can NOT move the radiator back because i have a 2.0 liter A/C line and a vr6 engine. so, the a/c line is wedged between the alternator and the fan shroud. NO MOVEMENT POSSIBLE.
so, im happy with the way it looks and it functions very well too. i can hardly touch the hot side piping after driving, but the cold side (after the IC) is only a little warm!!!
so nice!!
Pics









man i have to shave my legs!!! 
















its all stainless 2.5" piping, beaded ends, etc etc.
im going to mist the IC black soon enough, but i may get it anodized. so im holding off for a few days.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jhayesvw)*

Nice..did the turbo guru guy do the welding\hot side pipe moding?? and how do you like it..power is nice and consistant now I bet..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yeah. he had to repipe the entire system except the last 2 feet of pipe on the cold side. LOL
oh well. its great boosting about 10psi!!! damn it feels fast. and with the open WG dump. its sounds MEAN!!
time to scare some little kiddies


----------

